# portugal, where to refill UK calor gas cylinder near Aveiro?



## wilse

Hi all

In Portugal at the moment, 1st time here and have to say it's brilliant, people very friendly, coffee very good & cheap (40p).

Found quite a few wild/free camping places.

I have as some of you will know a mixed system Calor & Gaslow 11Kg's.

My Gaslow is dodgy (again) not allowing a proper refill.

My Calor has now run out. 
Does anyone know where I could get the calor refilled in Portugal?

I'm now near Aveiro which is just below Porto on the west coast.
I know you can get it done on the Algarve, but I'm too far away.


Cheers ears.


Wilse


----------



## statenisland

*Portugal- refill gas cylinders*

Hi Wilse,
Have not been to Portugal myself but met a Swedish motorhomer who told me if I did, to look for the Blue Elephant symbol where they refill gas cylinders.


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Wilse,

Try the filling stations on themain roads there were a few last time we were there. I've posted the Algarve ones in case you get that way again.

GAS BOTTLE REFILLING STATIONS ON THE ALGARVE.

Vila Real di Santo Antonio (eastern end, near the Spanish border)
Blue Elephant car wash - on the Faro road out of the town
GPL filling station is behind the car wash, they have adapters for most european gas bottles.
Access slightly restricted, long vehicles may have problems.

Boliquime. 
50 metres off N125 sign clearly visible from main road.

Quelfes. 
Take the N 398 (East of Olhao) signed Moncaraphacho, Faro & Espahne leave at first exit. GPL station can be clearly seen on the left as you approach the exit. 

From A22 leave at exit 15. Take Quelfes turn off from N398 signed on left. 

It gets a bit tight when you get a couple of large RVs filling their tanks. They also install gas tanks.
They are open seven days a week.
If you have any problems finding the place the phone number is 289 704 851 Fax 289 721 246 
The boss Edmundo Santos speaks very good English.


----------



## wilse

Cheers guys

Will let you know how I get on.

Will probably go to Ovar/Porto today.

Wilse


----------



## wilse

Just an update... may help others??


Managed to get the calor gas filled at the GPL station on the way into Ovar.
It didn't have a blue elephant, but there was a car wash nearby.

I watched him do it, and they have an adaptor that screws onto the cylinder, he turned the valve off, then squirted in 23 litres of LGP/GPL.

Net result 15 Euros.

I've tested it and it works a treat.

My thoughts are now it is possible to fill your own cylinders.!

wilse


----------



## burkey

*refilling UK & gERMAN GAS BOTTLES*

My sincere thanks to all for the tips on refilling UK & German gas bottles. Managed to get both filled for 15 euros - brilliant. Enjoying the free and wild parking but now as I am heading north towards Lisbon and then to Porto my bottles are running low ! Does anybody know where I can get them refilled ? Can't consider Portugal containers as they are far too large for my motorhome. Can't wait to get Gaslow fitted.
Hope someone can help

Thanks Burkey


----------

